# TTC #2 & have an older child - anyone else?



## Carlinator

Hi all!

I'd like to find a buddy or buddies who are TTC and already have an older child or children - our daughter will be at least 9 by the time our second is born!

I think this is our fourth cycle ttc. I just started doing BBT charting this month and fertility friend seems to think I've ovulated! We shall see :)

You ladies? *tips hat*


----------



## Thandi2016Bab

Hello there! I hope this cycle is your last and you get a BFP!! 

I have a 7 year old son and this is my first try. I'm in my TWW, testing 20 June... How far along are you?


----------



## Carlinator

Thank you! Im in the TWW as well, i think I ovulated either 6 days or 3 days ago. Hoping it's been 6 so I can test sooner! I am supposed to wait til the 20th to test (according to fertility friend) but I may start as early as...tomorrow lol, even though that's ridiculous. 

My hubby really wants a boy, but I could really go either way - I'm a bit nervous about raising a boy just since I already have experience with a girl! Are you wanting another boy or a girl?


----------



## Thandi2016Bab

Carlinator, wow we both testing the same day... This is so exciting! Well I would like a baby girl, but a healthy baby is just fine! 

I don't even want to buy a test because I know I will test and implantation has probably hasn't even happened.. But I so want to poas!!! I'm gonna have a nervous breakdown waiting lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi hun my girl will be four this summer, so not as old as nine, but some people would think i'm nuts as it doesn't seem to be as common these days to have kids 4+ years apart !! 

this is my first official cycle ttc for #2.


----------



## startingout

Hi Ladies!

I'm TTC #2 and my DD will be nearly 5 if we get pregnant fairly soon. 

I always wanted to have this type of age gap, just suits us far better and I think as they get older the age gap becomes irrelevant. There's 16 years between my sister and I and we're extremely close!


----------



## Carlinator

Hey everyone! 

Thandi- yeah, I know what you mean about buying tests, it's much harder to resist if they're in the house! I've definitely poas twice a day before (and wanted to more lol!) 

Hi mommyofone, yeah that's still a fairly good age gap. Everyone thinks I'm crazy for wanting more too lol. Me & hubby want 2 more...3 maximum!

Hi startingout, that's so good to see you say that about you & your sis! Good to know a close relationship is possible :) that's one thing I've been worrying about. I've been joking that I'll just have one child a decade haha. Dd is excited about being a big sister for the most part (she says she wants twin girls lol)

Sometimes dd has 'only child syndrome' though. And as an only child myself, this whole family thing is gonna be a totally different experience. I am quite nervous about it!


----------



## Thandi2016Bab

Morning ladies.

Age gap: I didn't want such a huge age gap between DS and my next. I always thought 2 years was perfect, but I didn't have the time nor resources to go for no.2. I wanted to pop them out like buns out the oven ha ha ha. I want 3 in total but let me take it step by step.

@Carlinator, my dad was an only child, and he always says it wasn't nice at all, we have a very small family, only 8 adults including extended family :(. My son is beyond spoilt wit the only child syndrome as well but he is always begging me to have another baby. HE LOVES CHILDREN! 

@Startingout, that is a huge age gap, its nice to know you are both close. Im 7 years apart from my sister and we never saw eye to eye... Until we both had children :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Carlinator said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Thandi- yeah, I know what you mean about buying tests, it's much harder to resist if they're in the house! I've definitely poas twice a day before (and wanted to more lol!)
> 
> Hi mommyofone, yeah that's still a fairly good age gap. Everyone thinks I'm crazy for wanting more too lol. Me & hubby want 2 more...3 maximum!
> 
> Hi startingout, that's so good to see you say that about you & your sis! Good to know a close relationship is possible :) that's one thing I've been worrying about. I've been joking that I'll just have one child a decade haha. Dd is excited about being a big sister for the most part (she says she wants twin girls lol)
> 
> Sometimes dd has 'only child syndrome' though. And as an only child myself, this whole family thing is gonna be a totally different experience. I am quite nervous about it!

dh's family is going to be SHOCKED. i did a good job convincing everyone no more. She has a lot of cousins and of course, they all have siblings. So she's asked why she doesn't have a brother or sister. And she adores babies so i'm hoping it'll be a good experience for her. But loving babies, and having one in your own home is another thing!


----------



## Smille24

Hello! :wave: I am on my 4th cycle ttc #2. My dd just turned 6 last week so there is a significant gap. She has been begging for a sibling for years but it was never the right time. I'm hoping to surprise my dh for father's day as this will be his 1st biological child. We're hoping for a boy but I will be happy with either.


----------



## startingout

I will admit that until I was an adult myself obviously we didn't have as much to talk about but you're only a child for short space of time and an adult for so long the age gap is only an 'issue' for some while kids are really small.


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's good to hear :)


----------



## jtr2803

Can I join?

I think il have the biggest gap as my daughter is 15 this August! I was 18 when I had her and have done the whole career thing and remarried.

Have spent a number of years having amazing holidays, built a great career and after buying our own house, we feel we are ready to add another family member :happydance:


----------



## Smille24

jtr2803 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> I think il have the biggest gap as my daughter is 15 this August! I was 18 when I had her and have done the whole career thing and remarried.
> 
> Have spent a number of years having amazing holidays, built a great career and after buying our own house, we feel we are ready to add another family member :happydance:

That's awesome. I hope it happens soon. GL to you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: jtr are you stalking me :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=876145&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1434406194

opk today :yipee:


----------



## startingout

Awesome!!!! X


----------



## Carlinator

How is everyone!? My last cycle was a BFF... Big fat fail. Cycle day 1 now. Sigh.


----------



## mommyxofxone

3 dpo today ladies. Testing june 27th if i can wait that long.


----------



## Smille24

Carlinator said:


> How is everyone!? My last cycle was a BFF... Big fat fail. Cycle day 1 now. Sigh.

Mine was as well. It's so disappointing but it's becoming the norm for me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=877775&amp;d=1435052770

I knew it was totally early but i did it anyway. Here's my test from 8dpo, this am.

I vary from having line eye to nothing at all. I swear a see a hint in person, and then i turn it and see nothing. Different lighting creates a sort of line but at the same time doesn't. I played with the colors on my phone (i should really share that one) and it picked up something and darkened there. 

I put it on the computer, inverted colors etc, and got nothin. SO i'm assuming this is all in my head. Anyway sharing with you. I have a tiny bit of hope since i swear i saw something lol but well i know it's probably nothing at all.


----------



## mimomma86

Smille24 said:


> Hello! :wave: I am on my 4th cycle ttc #2. My dd just turned 6 last week so there is a significant gap. She has been begging for a sibling for years but it was never the right time. I'm hoping to surprise my dh for father's day as this will be his 1st biological child. We're hoping for a boy but I will be happy with either.

smile our stories sound similar. my ds will be 7 and this is my 4th cycle ttc#2. DS has has also been begging for a sibling for years and we waited as well. I'm waiting to ovulate again right now and won't be testing unitl july this time tho


----------



## Smille24

mimomma86 said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :wave: I am on my 4th cycle ttc #2. My dd just turned 6 last week so there is a significant gap. She has been begging for a sibling for years but it was never the right time. I'm hoping to surprise my dh for father's day as this will be his 1st biological child. We're hoping for a boy but I will be happy with either.
> 
> smile our stories sound similar. my ds will be 7 and this is my 4th cycle ttc#2. DS has has also been begging for a sibling for years and we waited as well. I'm waiting to ovulate again right now and won't be testing unitl july this time thoClick to expand...

I'm now on cycle 5 and waiting to O again. 4th of July weekend is when ff is predicting. I'm hoping to get pregnant within the next 2 cycles and have a spring baby.


----------



## Carlinator

Hey smile - that's when FF says I will O too! Haha. I'm on cycle day 7. Super hoping for this month so it can be DH bday present! If I get a positive in August t would be a nice bday gift for me :)

Mommyofone - I think I saw a shadow of something but the pics a little blurry. Did you test again yet?


----------



## Smille24

Carlinator said:


> Hey smile - that's when FF says I will O too! Haha. I'm on cycle day 7. Super hoping for this month so it can be DH bday present! If I get a positive in August t would be a nice bday gift for me :)

I'm cd 10 and won't start opks for another 5 days. I usually O around cd 18 or so. That would be a great bday gift! Don't put too much pressure on yourself.


----------



## mimomma86

Smille24 said:


> mimomma86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :wave: I am on my 4th cycle ttc #2. My dd just turned 6 last week so there is a significant gap. She has been begging for a sibling for years but it was never the right time. I'm hoping to surprise my dh for father's day as this will be his 1st biological child. We're hoping for a boy but I will be happy with either.
> 
> smile our stories sound similar. my ds will be 7 and this is my 4th cycle ttc#2. DS has has also been begging for a sibling for years and we waited as well. I'm waiting to ovulate again right now and won't be testing unitl july this time thoClick to expand...
> 
> I'm now on cycle 5 and waiting to O again. 4th of July weekend is when ff is predicting. I'm hoping to get pregnant within the next 2 cycles and have a spring baby.Click to expand...

That's when FF predicts I will ovulate too, but I usually ovulate on CD20 which will be june 30th for me. We will see though...I use opk's from like cd7 because i suspected I might be ovulating early and getting a 2nd LH surge.Now I'm not sure if I'm ovulating at all, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up this cycle. I went to the doctor and he wants me to do bloodwork in july to see whats going on. I'd of course be extremely happy to get to cancel that appointment, but if not I'll be glad to get some answers and hopefully it's an easy fix. Kinda nervous about the possibility of clomid.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Carlinator said:


> Hey smile - that's when FF says I will O too! Haha. I'm on cycle day 7. Super hoping for this month so it can be DH bday present! If I get a positive in August t would be a nice bday gift for me :)
> 
> Mommyofone - I think I saw a shadow of something but the pics a little blurry. Did you test again yet?

not yet, was on vacation for a few days, had to come home early though. going to test in the am at 11dpo. if that REALLY was something, it'll be darker tomorrow! scared!


----------



## Carlinator

Mimomma86- hey I hope everything works out for you & you don't have to get bloodwork done! But if you do maybe it will ease your fears a bit. It is scary worrying about having to try meds like clomid, but it doesn't look like you've been TTC too long from your ticker - so try not to rush so much and give your body a little more time (I know, that is a lot easier said than done when just one cycle seems like a friggin year!)

Mommyofone- excited for your results today! Fingers crossed for you!

I'm only on cycle day 9, blah. Ff thought I O'd on cycle day 18 last month but geared up to on day 15 perhaps too. I just got a bunch of the cheapie wondfo opks and it's going to be hard to resist using them from, like, today on (lol).


----------



## mommyxofxone

it's hard not to test!

11dpo and :bfn:


----------



## mimomma86

Ended up getting blood work done and it all came back normal. 9dpo today with not many symptoms (even tho I usually have a lot), but my chart is starting to look triphasic! Hoping that's a good sign, it hasn't happened before!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i just did opks again, cd 16 and still negative!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883105&amp;d=1436998030


----------



## Carlinator

Had a really weird cycle...possible chemical pregnancy (positive at 5 dpo that disappeared); lots and lots of spotting during luteal phase, which is unusual for me. 

AF finally started, so I only had an 11-day LP versus 13 days last month. And I thought my cycles were getting better :(

Cycle day 1 ..... :coffee:


----------



## Carlinator

Mimomma86 - that is all very good news! Charts lookin good!

Mommyofone - I hope you get your positive opk soon. Try to enjoy BD in the meantime :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

just hanging out!


----------



## mimomma86

Sorry to hear that carlinator:( and thank you! I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much so I won't get disappointed but it just feels "different" this time if that makes sense. It's been a long time since I've been pregnant but I don't remember having that feeling with my son until I had a craving for something I usually hate


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=883247&amp;d=1437081783

:happydance: 
cd 17, time to bd!


----------



## mimomma86

Yay mommy!!


----------



## mimomma86

I'm 11dpo today woke up with a headache and cervix is high and soft....and my temp went up again! Hoping I can get my BFP on Sunday. Im nervous about getting my hopes up, but I have a good "peaceful" feeling about this cycle if that makes sense


----------



## mommyxofxone

cp is so crazy, mine changes each cycle at the end. it can take a while for it to go up when pg too so if for some reason it DOES go back down that doesn't necessarily mean anything so don't get sad!


----------



## MrsWez

Hi everyone! 
I don't know if I count as having an older child as he's 4 but I'm TTC #2. August is my first cycle and I'm super excited and nervous to start over again. :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

mrs oh my dd is about to turn four! nice to have you!


----------



## mimomma86

Good morning ladies! 12dpo today and I woke up with a big temp dip. I'm so scared the witch is going to get me! AF is due today according to FF but I don't feel any symptoms like I normally do. I'm hoping this doesn't mean she is on her way! These negatives are really starting to get to me


----------



## Carlinator

Hi mrs wez! Good luck!

Sorry about the temp drop mimomma, the end of the TWW is the worst, not knowing if temp dips are normal or AF on the way.


----------



## mimomma86

Carlinator said:


> Hi mrs wez! Good luck!
> 
> Sorry about the temp drop mimomma, the end of the TWW is the worst, not knowing if temp dips are normal or AF on the way.

Ugh no kidding! It hasn't showed tho so I'm not giving up hope yet!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i totally had a temp dip the day af was supposed to show with dd. took a test anyway. positive! went back up the next day!


----------



## MrsWez

Well AF got me, hopefully you ladies are luckier than me. 

I'm, unfortunately, trapped in the hospital with severe kidney infection (my second in two months) so hopefully this doesn't slow me down too much.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh no mrs!!!!! feel better!!!!


----------



## mimomma86

mommyxofxone said:


> i totally had a temp dip the day af was supposed to show with dd. took a test anyway. positive! went back up the next day!

Thank you that's reassuring and I hope that's the case. I've been an emotional wreck the past two days so seeing that dip didn't help, but I've read into it also and I'm just going to see how it goes before getting all worked up, because before that I felt peaceful almost like I knew it worked this time


----------



## mommyxofxone

try not to read too much into temps. they don't actually mean much other than O!


afm- i THINK i'm at 3dpo? today's temp is slightly whack because i went to turn off my alarm and instead knocked the phone to the ground where it continued to go off. ugh. then i had to get it before i could temp because dh was getting really mad at me (lol) and my temp said 97.5 when i got back in the bed. i then temped again at 8 and used the online adjuster which said it SHOULD have been 97.4 (it was 98.2 when i woke up at 8) so i did the 97.4 in my chart. Really hoping i didn't screw it up too bad. Sounds about right though.


----------



## mimomma86

Ok 13dpo and I took a test (FRER) as FF suggested and I got a BFN. The witch hasn't gotten me yet tho, so I will retest in a couple of days if she doesn't arrive


----------



## mommyxofxone

glad mimomma!!!!

i'll be testing aug 1st i think.


----------



## Carlinator

Glad you ladies are doing ok..well, except MrsWez :( hope you get better soon!

I have an appt in the morning with a gynecologist, was going to ask about my spotting and possibly try to get my hormone levels tested. Or at least mention that we've had very well timed inter course the last few months. I just hope I don't get brushed off...my former dr moved cities and this is a person I haven't seen before, I'm a little nervous. 

Lost my job Thursday, the little boy I was nannying is going to be going to daycare now for more structure...had been planning on finishing my last year of college starting fall, but now I'm thinkin I should work instead. 

BLAH.


----------



## mommyxofxone

no!!! finish that last year!!! otherwise later you'll think about it. please finish the year and then you can work!


----------



## MrsWez

Carolinator I agree with mommyxofxone, I hope it works out for you to finish. And don't let the gyn brush you off. I found I have low progesterone by continually asking questions and trying to find out why I was having miscarriages. 

I'm still in the hospital, hoping to go home today. I'm missing DS badly. And can't wait to sleep in my own bed


----------



## mommyxofxone

MrsWez said:


> Carolinator I agree with mommyxofxone, I hope it works out for you to finish. And don't let the gyn brush you off. I found I have low progesterone by continually asking questions and trying to find out why I was having miscarriages.
> 
> I'm still in the hospital, hoping to go home today. I'm missing DS badly. And can't wait to sleep in my own bed

Oh my hun i hope you get out soon :( i'm so sorry.


----------



## mimomma86

Well the witch got me and I'm sick on top of it. Convinced my body hates me.


----------



## Redcat85

Room for another? My daughter is turning 7 in October. We are on cycle #3 now after a mmc trying for #2 finally. I do worry off and on about the age gap, often wishing we would have had more sooner. We were ntnp for over 5 years (mainly because I figured we wouldnt get pregnant anyway since I have fertility issues and my DD was a clomid baby) and then we got a surprise BFP in Feb only to lose it in April. We were going to wait until next year to try for #2 originally but after the surprise bfp and mmc we are ready now and dont see any point in waiting any longer.


----------



## Carlinator

Hi redcat! Welcome! I'm sorry for your losses. I feel very similar to you, my DD is two years older than yours. I also had a MMC recently, at the end of 2013. I hope everything starts to turn around for you!

Had to put off my dr appt til next Tuesday, as the CP I think I had last month is making AF super long and heavy. 

Sorry mimomma, I hope August holds great things for all of us!


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry mimomma, I know how awful it is to be sick and having AF on top of it. 

Welcome Redcat, I have also had a few losses, a stillborn, mmc and a couple early losses. I am also TTC number two, DS just turned 4. 

Well I'm finally home from the hospital!!! I got home yesterday afternoon and couldn't be happier. DS and DH are pretty happy too. I'm going to be done with my antibiotics just in time for ovulation. I'm still in some pain, weak and tired but I'm feeling better everyday.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Redcat85 said:


> Room for another? My daughter is turning 7 in October. We are on cycle #3 now after a mmc trying for #2 finally. I do worry off and on about the age gap, often wishing we would have had more sooner. We were ntnp for over 5 years (mainly because I figured we wouldnt get pregnant anyway since I have fertility issues and my DD was a clomid baby) and then we got a surprise BFP in Feb only to lose it in April. We were going to wait until next year to try for #2 originally but after the surprise bfp and mmc we are ready now and dont see any point in waiting any longer.

:wave: hi hun! so sorry for your loss, but glad to have you with us :hugs:



mimomma86 said:


> Well the witch got me and I'm sick on top of it. Convinced my body hates me.

oh hun i'm so sorry :( :hugs:



MrsWez said:


> Sorry mimomma, I know how awful it is to be sick and having AF on top of it.
> 
> Welcome Redcat, I have also had a few losses, a stillborn, mmc and a couple early losses. I am also TTC number two, DS just turned 4.
> 
> Well I'm finally home from the hospital!!! I got home yesterday afternoon and couldn't be happier. DS and DH are pretty happy too. I'm going to be done with my antibiotics just in time for ovulation. I'm still in some pain, weak and tired but I'm feeling better everyday.

so glad you're home!!!! how awful for you, but so glad in time for o!


afm- nothing to report! was at moms yesterday and all evening to today. just had a nice day to be with family. :wine:

and basically a built in babysitter (my dad) :haha:

6dpo tomorrow will be temping again in the am!


----------



## MrsWez

I hope your temps stay up mommyxofxone. 

After everything that's happened this week, I thought it'd be smooth sailing. Of course not, my washer goes out and my DH is out of town.:dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh god of course! my oven broke on me today. or rather the pilot just wouldn't light. poor dh took the whole damn thing apart, and then reset the appliances, and oh,. works again. like nothing. It also died in the middle of dinner cooking! had to emergency move to the convectional oven! thank god it fit in there!


----------



## Carlinator

Wow, what a crazy coincidence, everyone's appliances are going out! That sucks and is super stressful! Glad you were able to save dinner mommyofone! 

It's been a little stressful here too. I was very worried about losing my job, but at least I am going to finish this week with more hours than I thought, and I am interviewing for a new position Saturday (if I get a good reference-which I should). And surprisingly enough, I got one call for my little vegan bakery I'm trying to start up, I haven't even advertised or anything but I guess they found my website (which is unfinished, lol!) - and, I'm making a chocolate cake for a birthday Friday! I finally get to use the little bakery boxes I ordered! So that's surprising and exciting. Of course I am extremely nervous. But I feel like things will be ok...maybe I -can- go to school and just work 3 days a week, and transition to just baking part-time if it picks up. 

In TTC news, cycle day 9, will probably start opks tomorrow. My temps seem super crazy this month, very big shifts when I didn't think my sleep was messed up or anything. Eh. 

Soooo tired this morning, I can't have coffee until after my bloodwork, agh!


----------



## MrsWez

Carolinator- When I tempted, my temp would fluctuate like crazy when I didn't sleep well. Hopefully they even out for you. Congrats on your order!

Mommyxofxone- I'm glad you were able to save dinner. My washer is still not draining and laundry is now at a halt. 

AFM- cycle day 4, AF is almost over. I'm hoping coming off BCP won't mess up my cycle too much. I bought some OPKs for the next few months and some HPTs from Amazon.

Question: I'm supposed to ovulate on the 4th, when do you think I should start testing?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Carlinator said:


> Wow, what a crazy coincidence, everyone's appliances are going out! That sucks and is super stressful! Glad you were able to save dinner mommyofone!
> 
> It's been a little stressful here too. I was very worried about losing my job, but at least I am going to finish this week with more hours than I thought, and I am interviewing for a new position Saturday (if I get a good reference-which I should). And surprisingly enough, I got one call for my little vegan bakery I'm trying to start up, I haven't even advertised or anything but I guess they found my website (which is unfinished, lol!) - and, I'm making a chocolate cake for a birthday Friday! I finally get to use the little bakery boxes I ordered! So that's surprising and exciting. Of course I am extremely nervous. But I feel like things will be ok...maybe I -can- go to school and just work 3 days a week, and transition to just baking part-time if it picks up.
> 
> In TTC news, cycle day 9, will probably start opks tomorrow. My temps seem super crazy this month, very big shifts when I didn't think my sleep was messed up or anything. Eh.
> 
> Soooo tired this morning, I can't have coffee until after my bloodwork, agh!


i hope you get the position how exciting!!!! and uggggggh how'd bloodwork go? did you get a nice cup of coffee i hope? 



MrsWez said:


> Carolinator- When I tempted, my temp would fluctuate like crazy when I didn't sleep well. Hopefully they even out for you. Congrats on your order!
> 
> Mommyxofxone- I'm glad you were able to save dinner. My washer is still not draining and laundry is now at a halt.
> 
> AFM- cycle day 4, AF is almost over. I'm hoping coming off BCP won't mess up my cycle too much. I bought some OPKs for the next few months and some HPTs from Amazon.
> 
> Question: I'm supposed to ovulate on the 4th, when do you think I should start testing?

i'm sorry about your laundry!!! do you have a laundromat near by? or a relative rather? 

What cd do you usually O on? or around? I started opks on cd 14 this cycle and last which was good because i got a positive on cd 16 & 17 the passed two cycles. SO i would do at least four days before you suspect to O? i didn't expect to O until cd 18, so i started on cd 14. like that. just to make sure in case you go early?


----------



## MrsWez

I usually O around CD 14. But I'm coming off of BCP so it's a guess. :shrug:

It's going to cost $60 to repair the washer, it's a lot cheaper than buying a new one.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i would start cd 10 then!


----------



## MrsWez

mommyxofxone said:


> i would start cd 10 then!

Great advice, thank you!


----------



## MrsWez

I'm excited and nervous about starting over again. But I really excited to try. I'm hoping this journey is easier than the one I took with my son.


----------



## mommyxofxone

how long did it take with your son hun? hoping it doesn't take long for you this time either.


----------



## MrsWez

mommyxofxone said:


> how long did it take with your son hun? hoping it doesn't take long for you this time either.

22 cycles including 4 early losses. But he was worth every bit of it.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Could I join you all? :flower:

I'm TTC #4, which will be my first with my OH. My son is 7 and my daughter will be turning 6 next month. I lost my youngest to SIDS three years ago, but she would be almost four now. 

My OH and I have been TTC for 8 months now. I have endometriosis and possibly PCOS - I go in for a blood test at the start of my next cycle, which is only a few more days away. Currently 10dpo.


----------



## MrsWez

Welcome Aidensxmomma 

Sorry for your loss. I had a stillborn and know how painful the loss is. :hugs: I hope your 8 month journey is almost over and you have a rainbow baby soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

aidensxmomma said:


> Could I join you all? :flower:
> 
> I'm TTC #4, which will be my first with my OH. My son is 7 and my daughter will be turning 6 next month. I lost my youngest to SIDS three years ago, but she would be almost four now.
> 
> My OH and I have been TTC for 8 months now. I have endometriosis and possibly PCOS - I go in for a blood test at the start of my next cycle, which is only a few more days away. Currently 10dpo.

:wave: hi love! are you following me? :haha: :hugs: 4 days behind you. at 7 dpo



MrsWez said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> how long did it take with your son hun? hoping it doesn't take long for you this time either.
> 
> 22 cycles including 4 early losses. But he was worth every bit of it.Click to expand...

that is quite a journey!!!! i so hope it doesn't take that long for you!!!!


----------



## MrsWez

I'm frustrated because I had multiple early losses due to low progesterone but it's like pulling teeth to get prometrium (progesterone) from my new OB. I'm thinking of switching DR's again. One that is affiliated with a better hospital too.


----------



## aidensxmomma

MrsWez said:


> I'm frustrated because I had multiple early losses due to low progesterone but it's like pulling teeth to get prometrium (progesterone) from my new OB. I'm thinking of switching DR's again. One that is affiliated with a better hospital too.

I'm sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:

I switched doctor's multiple times until I found one that finally took me seriously and wanted to help me investigate what was going on with my cycles. It took a little time to find a good one, but now that I have, I'm much happier with the way things are going. I had my first appointment a little over a month ago and the doctor listened, ordered tests right away, and really got the ball rolling towards getting me treatment to help me get pregnant. So my advice is find a doctor who's willing to work with you and help you out. It's definitely worth it. :flower:


----------



## MrsWez

aidensxmomma said:


> MrsWez said:
> 
> 
> I'm frustrated because I had multiple early losses due to low progesterone but it's like pulling teeth to get prometrium (progesterone) from my new OB. I'm thinking of switching DR's again. One that is affiliated with a better hospital too.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:
> 
> I switched doctor's multiple times until I found one that finally took me seriously and wanted to help me investigate what was going on with my cycles. It took a little time to find a good one, but now that I have, I'm much happier with the way things are going. I had my first appointment a little over a month ago and the doctor listened, ordered tests right away, and really got the ball rolling towards getting me treatment to help me get pregnant. So my advice is find a doctor who's willing to work with you and help you out. It's definitely worth it. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for the motivation, I am going to make a few calls on Monday and see if I can make a couple appointments. I have a particular doctor in mind so I'm hoping it works out with her. 
My old/favorite OB moved out of state a year ago and I feel lost without him. :nope:


----------



## Carlinator

Hi Aidensmomma! Glad to have you. Sorry for your loss! :hugs: 

I'm sorry for all the losses :cry: it doesn't seem like any of us here have had a particularly easy road. I really hope everyone is able to complete their families soon, and that it's mostly smooth sailing from now on!

I hope you find a good OB MrsWez! I'll see my new one Tuesday morning and see how it goes. Still pretty nervous about it. 

Cycle day 12, negative opks so far but I think today or tomorrow I'll start testing twice a day. 

My cake sale went well an they left me nice comments online! I think I'm going to try to focus on this more, and heck, I'm gonna be a legitimate self-employed small bakery owner with a business EIN and everything! And just do baking 2-3 days a week while I work 3 days as a nanny to bring in guaranteed income. FX that I do well with my nanny interview tomorrow!


----------



## mommyxofxone

10 dpo 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=885501&amp;d=1437993782


----------



## MrsWez

I think I might see a hint of something, but it's hard to tell on my phone. Good luck mommyxofxone :flower:

AFM I'm impatiently waiting to start using my OPKs on Thursday and trying catch that egg. :spermy: I'm actually looking forward to my TWW. I'm sure that will change after a couple of cycles.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i don't see a darn thing LOL!


----------



## MrsWez

I made an appointment with my current OB for the prometrium on the 6th of August because the doctor I want to switch to can't see me until September 19th. But it's a relief to have an appointment set up with both.


----------



## mommyxofxone

my temp went up up up today- so i tested. 

:bfn: 

i don't understand :nope:

I have no cramping, no nothing. no spotting. just. here.


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry mommyxofxone :hugs:

Aidensxmomma- I have a appointment with my current OB on Thursday for a finally visit with him, then I start seeing my new one mid September. :thumbup:

FXed for you TWW ladies.

AFM, My washer is finally fixed. :happydance: And my OPK was negative but it's going in the right direction. I should O on Sunday or Monday but I'm going to testing and DTD just in case.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lovely about your washer!!!!


got some nice streaks of blood today but nothing since (totally normal to spot the day before af)- but expecting the witch tomorrow am.


----------



## Carlinator

I hope af doesn't show mommyofone! Is your temp still up?

MrsWez - hope you get your positive opk soon! I'm still waiting for mine too. I figured I would have by now since I O'd cycle day 16 last cycle but I hope it's just slightly delayed for some reason. 

Hope everyone is doing well!

My OB appt Tuesday was ok, Dr told me not to stress about this of course, but at least said I was on the right track by charting, and they did a culture swab just to make sure everything is ok because they found a trace of blood in my urine. I haven't heard back, so I am assuming everything is fine...*nervous laugh* lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

looks like you may be getting ready to O love!

my temp came down slightly to 98.0 but still expecting the witch. my cramps are getting more painful and more persistent.


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry mommyxofxone :hugs:

AFM, my OPK was the same as yesterday so I defintely think the big O will happen Sunday or Monday. I hope DH is ready. :sex:

Side note: My son is OBSESSED with Paw Patrol and it's starting to drive me nuts! :wacko:


----------



## aidensxmomma

MrsWenz - How did your last appointment with your doctor go? FX for you that you o soon! :) 

My kids love paw patrol too and it's starting to drive me crazy. Every show on Disney Jr and Nick Jr is starting to drive me crazy :haha:

Carlinator - I hope you ovulate soon too! :flower: What cd are you on now?

Mommyxofxone - I'm still hoping the witch doesn't show for you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies :witch: is officially here. :coffee: now i have to wait to O to find out when i can test. however, it'll be the very end of the month or the very beginning of sept. i'm considering stopping temping this month after i confirm o. but we all know i'll probably just keep temping anyway. but after the last two cycles with my temp rising at 12dpo as the norm its' very confusing. :(


----------



## MrsWez

Sorry mommyxofxone :hugs:

aidensxmomma- I go on Thursday at 9:30AM so I'll update you as soon as I get some news. 

Hope you O soon Carlinator. 

AFM- Let the BDing begin. We unfortunately have house guest staying with us this weekend but hopefully it won't impede on my plans. It's the downside to living at a tourist destination. I am hoping to get a +OPK soon but I'm DTD as much as I can just in case.


----------



## Carlinator

Awwww sorry mommyofone, that is confusing with the temp rises. Maybe that's just the way your hormones go during your cycles, and keep rising to the last possible minute?

MrsWez good luck with the BD! You guys can be all sneaky about it like teenagers teeheehee 

Aidensmomma - I super miss shows for the lil ones like that lol. I can't wait to be driven crazy again! My DD has been gettig me into CutThroat Kitchen....lmao. They grow up so fast. 

Well I am cycle day 17 today and still haven't gotten a positive opk!!! It does seem like they're starting to get darker at least. I've only been charting 2 cycles before this and O'd on cycle days 18, and then 16 last time, so should be any day now! Poor DH had to take a rain check on..um...special birthday bd...for baby bd. But he grinned at me really big when I told him that so I guess he's not too upset lol.


----------



## aidensxmomma

mommyxofxone - Sorry that the wicked witch got you :hugs: If my cycle cooperates, I'll be testing around the same time as you...probably at the beginning of September. FX that we both get lucky!

Mrs.Wenz - Good luck! You'll just have to be quiet and sneaky to BD, which makes it all the more fun. :winkwink:

Carlinator - Keeping my fingers crossed that you O soon!

AFM - Nothing to report really. Waiting for the witch to go away. I have a doctor's appointment today to discuss my blood test results and a treatment plan, so I'm really nervous and excited for that.


----------



## mommyxofxone

not sure! they seem to go up on 12dpo no matter what now, which never was like that before dd. actually thats how i knew something was wrong i was really warm and i was always freezing right before af. now, i dont' know! because sometimes i'm hot, sometimes i'm cold!


----------



## MrsWez

I'm in the TWW :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

\0/ hurrah !!!! i won't be there for a long time! lol! 

when is your test date love?


----------



## MrsWez

August 16th but I'll probably test sooner knowing me.


----------



## aidensxmomma

How's everyone doing? :flower:

I'm hoping I join you in the TWW soon, MrsWez. I got an almost positive OPK today, so hopefully I'll ovulate within the next couple days.

Mommyxofxone - What cd are you on now?


----------



## mommyxofxone

cd 9- i start opks on thursday :coffee:
i feel boooored. with that anyway. 

dd's party is today so excited about that!


----------



## Carlinator

Glad everyone seems to be doing well. 

You may be in the TWW by tomorrow Aidensmomma! 

It is extremely boring sometimes around cycle day 9. When I have opks around I sart testing early just to have something to do, lol. Happy birthday to your DD mommyofone!

I am 7 dpo and really really getting anxious and wanting to test! I only have 1 FRER and I'm determined to hold out til Tuesday! It's driving me bonkers.


----------



## MrsWez

Carlinator said:


> Glad everyone seems to be doing well.
> 
> You may be in the TWW by tomorrow Aidensmomma!
> 
> It is extremely boring sometimes around cycle day 9. When I have opks around I sart testing early just to have something to do, lol. Happy birthday to your DD mommyofone!
> 
> I am 7 dpo and really really getting anxious and wanting to test! I only have 1 FRER and I'm determined to hold out til Tuesday! It's driving me bonkers.

I'm 5dpo and trying to hold out till next Friday/Saturday. I'm so impatient. 

Great news, aidensxmomma. 

Happy Birthday to your DD, mommyxofxone 

My OB appointment got cancelled on my way to the appointment! So I have to go on the 20th instead. The same day DS starts preschool. I'm going to be a mess.


----------



## MrsWez

Well AF just started so I'm out this cycle, so onwards and upwards to my next cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm still waiting to o! Sorry af came hun


----------



## MrsWez

I hope you O soon. 

I'm consoling myself with some malbec. :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i hope i do too. waiting on my opk as i type this lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies :cloud9: 12dpo and CAUTIOUSLY announcing my :bfp: I'm terrified because i had some spotting yesterday and the cramping is heavy today- but hoping this baby is the real deal. never saw a line on a wondfo before- and it's way darker in person (my phone camera SUCKS) but, here you go ladies:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901283&amp;d=1444046306


----------



## mommyxofxone

How are all you ladies doing??


----------



## Carlinator

Sorry I've been Mia, busy with school and such. Did get my bfp November 3! Still very cautious, after had a bfp & mc in September. We have a heartbeat though!


----------



## mommyxofxone

woo hooo!!! that's so great to hear!!!


----------



## Carlinator

Looks like I'm only a month behind you, haha! Congrats!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ha thanks you too! :)


----------

